# Jake Allen SCORES!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Al33 (May 18, 2011)

Just got a call from Jeff and Charlie (baldfish). Jeff shot a big black sow with his new Flatwoods bow this evening before dark. Guessing it weighed about 125#'s. They quartered it up and packed it out.

Story and pic's to follow from Jeff tomorrow.

Congratulations Jake "Jeff Hampton" Allen!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (May 18, 2011)

What a fine evening! Got an invite from Charlie to look for a hog
today, and had a nice cool late afternoon to be in the woods.
Charlie got on some pigs during our second stalk, and
I will leave that story to him.

About 10 minutes after Charlie and I split the third time, I
began hearing something big in the privet; thick privet.
15 minutes and I saw a glimpse of a hog, and she kept feeding my way. I moved likely 5 steps 
or so to clear some brush and had a deadfall to use for cover, and the wind was holding just right.
Another few minutes and she fed thru a hole about the size of a basketball, and I was in position. 
I looked  low and behind the shoulder, drew, released
and saw the arrow hit exactly where it should.
The arrow blew right thru the pig. She grunted, spun and took off headed
northwest. I could tell she did not like that, none a'toll. 
I could hear her busting thru the brush
for 10-15 seconds or so, then quiet. I used a compass and took
a bearing on the last spot I heard her.

Wow, I was shaking big time now, and just settled in for a few minutes.
10 minutes or so and I  went to where I hit her;
Good sign!

I waited on Charlie and then further up the trail.


Getting closer


Then Charlie says the words you like to hear; there she is!




Goodness, I am blessed, and happy. What a fine time and
so proud to be able to be on this hunt, and kill with Charlie. And of course
texting Tomi. 
That's my new Flatwoods bow in my hand.
A 500 grain arrow and a super sharp Magnus 1
did the trick. She ran maybe 150 feet or so.
We guessed her weight at 150 or better.
I shot her at 14 steps there about. I never went
back to get my arrow; maybe next time thru.


----------



## Jake Allen (May 18, 2011)

Entry;


Exit 
It is amazing what a good sharp broadhead on the end of a stick, when
put in just the right spot, can do.



Now to make Robert Carter and Chris Spikes proud.
We took the good meat, (front and rear quarters, tenderloins), 
and left the rest for the critters.



Charlie did me the huge good deed of packing out roughly 
50 pounds of meat or so the mile back to the trucks.
You are a good man Charlie, thank you Mr. Pig Commando! 



Thanks for letting me tell my story!  

Looks like we have some fine dutch oven makings for
the Al Chapman July shoot!


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 18, 2011)

Excellent, fine day indeed.


----------



## Arrow3 (May 18, 2011)

Awesome job!!


----------



## Shane Whitlock (May 18, 2011)

Way to go!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (May 19, 2011)

I am so proud of you!!!!!!
I never thought after the earlier txt with the picture of the woods at 7:01 pm that by 8:26pm you'd be sending me the news about hitting that big gal!!!!!
Cool pictures!!!!! You sure look good in that one.....
And a BIG thank you to Charlie from me for being the excellent "mover" that he is!!!!!!! He's getting right good at dressing them critters out like RC and Chris does, ain't he!!!!!
Gonna have to buy another freezer for all the meat!!!!!
I reckon that bow won't be traded anytime soon!!!!!!!


----------



## Lorren68 (May 19, 2011)

Great story and even better hog congrats fellows!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pine nut (May 19, 2011)

WTG Jeff!  I'm proud for you!  Nobody is more deserving than you my friend!  Great shot too!


----------



## Al33 (May 19, 2011)

Awesome Jeff! Great pic's and good tellin' of how it all went down.

I suppose your adrenaline was still pumping late into the night because I did not expect you would post about it until today.

So happy for for you brother! Ol Charlie is ready to go pro with this hog guiding thing.


----------



## belle&bows (May 19, 2011)

Way to go, Jeff. Great read and a fine evening. I LOVE looking at pics of those tiny bubbles

Congrats to you and Charlie!


----------



## jmfauver (May 19, 2011)

great job....Charlie you are the best


----------



## RogerB (May 19, 2011)

Good job!!


----------



## Nugefan (May 19, 2011)

congrats on the kill brother ...


----------



## hogdgz (May 19, 2011)

Way to go Jeff, I am happy for you and you made a durn good shot.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (May 19, 2011)

Looks like some good BBQ. Good shooting - Dave


----------



## Jayin J (May 19, 2011)

Great Huntin' fellas...That's definately how ya do it!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for all your kind words and congratulations!
I really appreciate each and every one.


----------



## whossbows (May 19, 2011)

thumbs up


----------



## WildWillie (May 19, 2011)

Way to go Jeff,Looks like that new bow fits you well.


----------



## TGUN (May 19, 2011)

Cool story, congrats. Will we be tasting it at the June shoot?


----------



## Apex Predator (May 19, 2011)

Great job guys!


----------



## OconeeDan (May 19, 2011)

Congratulations Jeff!!!
Very happy for you.

You were with good company too!
Dan


----------



## fredw (May 19, 2011)

Jeff, I felt like I was there.....great job my man.


----------



## Ellbow (May 19, 2011)

Awesome shot Jeff!!!!! That was some blood trail! Congrats!!!

El


----------



## dutchman (May 19, 2011)

Good job, Jeff!


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2011)

WTG Jeff!!  Yeah, I'd say Charlie's a keeper too!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (May 19, 2011)

Love it Jeff. Congrats. Mike


----------



## bownarrow (May 19, 2011)

Well done Jeff, great shot on a perfect hog for the table (them ol boars get all the attention but most of us would waaaay rather have a good eating hog). Pretty bow, too.


----------



## Necedah (May 19, 2011)

Congratulations Jeff!
Excellent hunt and great shot.
Proud for ya!

Dave


----------



## bam_bam (May 19, 2011)

Great story and great shooting too! I am glad to see a Flatwoods bows do the job, I love mine and looks like you are doin just fine with yours too.


----------



## FERAL ONE (May 19, 2011)

beauty of a story jeff !!!! had me right there with ya . congrats on a well deserved pork supper !!!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (May 19, 2011)

Way to go Jeff.......Great shooting!


----------



## Joe "JC" Coots (May 19, 2011)

Well done there Jeff, Couldn't have happened to a better feller.


----------



## dpoole (May 19, 2011)

not half bad for a ATLANTA city slicker  Congrat great job and awesome pictuures!!!!!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (May 19, 2011)

Thanks all ya'll. I am walking about three feet off the ground today!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (May 19, 2011)

Jake Allen said:


> Thanks all ya'll. I am walking about three feet off the ground today!



We are all right proud of ya....


----------



## John V. (May 19, 2011)

Well done Jeff. Congratulations!


----------



## markland (May 19, 2011)

Congrats Jeff and so deserving to such a fine feller!  Betcha can't wait to do it all over again!!


----------



## Bowana (May 19, 2011)

Good job Jeff!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (May 19, 2011)

Good deal!  Field quartering is the only way to go.


----------



## gurn (May 19, 2011)

Congratulations Jeff! Man ya hit that one good! 
Great story to.


----------



## Longstreet1 (May 19, 2011)

If I where a hog I would get the heck out of GA with all these killers.


----------



## baldfish (May 19, 2011)

WEll I have never been happy to miss a pig till now. Jeff getting his first hog makes it more than worth it. The sow he shot had two shoats with and a boar just a bit smaller than her. I was on these hogs when we split up the second time. I had them a between thirty ansd forty yards for over twenty minutes.  I pulled back for a shot three or four times before I finally got a broad side shot at one of the shoats. The arrow deflected of a limbin flight and just barley touched that shoat on the rear. It squealed and ran about ten yards and layed down. The boar ran towards the shoats when that happened before I could another arrow nocked the whole group took off and ran up the creek. I worked my way back to where jeff was. We then covered ground to get back in front of them. When we split up this time jeff was in the privet thicket and I went to work a thick hilltop figureing they would go to one or the other.When I got to the hill top and saw no fresh movement I worked back towards the thicket jeff was in and waited it wasnt long before I heard the pig get hit. When I got to jeff he was shaking like a leaf on a windy fall day. From there you see the rest of the story. For all the times Jeff has helped me. It was a great pleasure helping get his pig out of the woods. Congrats buddy you earned that one


----------



## Muddyfoots (May 19, 2011)

Good shootin Jeffro..


----------



## Nicodemus (May 19, 2011)

Congratulations on a fine hog, Jeff, That one will eat good.


----------



## robert carter (May 19, 2011)

Outstanding!!!!RC


----------



## SOS (May 19, 2011)

We're having roasted pork tonight, so stick around!  Look at Oconee - what'cha cooking?  Beauty of a shot.


----------



## JFortson (May 19, 2011)

Good shootin with that new bow. Congrats!!!


----------



## Tailfeather (May 19, 2011)

Very cool!! Congrats, Jeff.


----------



## johnweaver (May 20, 2011)

Well done friend!


----------



## BkBigkid (May 20, 2011)

Congrgats Jeff. 
You've done real good. Great story! 
And to think you have only had that particular bow for a few weeks at best.


----------



## Jake Allen (May 20, 2011)

Thanks again all. I am humbled.


----------



## John Cooper (May 20, 2011)

Good shooting Jake!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 20, 2011)

Great job Jeff! You made an excellent shot!


----------



## rapid fire (May 20, 2011)

Huge Congrats to you Jeff.  That is mighty fine of you Charlie for helping us old pretend hunters get these pigs.


----------



## snook24 (May 21, 2011)

Nice hog congrats!


----------



## gtfisherman (May 23, 2011)

best eatin there is right there. Tenderloins off a sow that size... mmmmmmmmmmmm.......

Congrats!!!


----------



## emusmacker (May 23, 2011)

Man, that' s a nice pig, good shooting, and ReALLY GOOD LOOKING BOW too.


----------



## coaster500 (Jun 6, 2011)

Very Nice Jake!!!!!

Congrats Sir


----------



## danmc (Aug 5, 2011)

Sounds like a great day.  Congrats on the pig Jeff!


----------

